# Super Mario Bros Yard Display 2018



## fluffydonut (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello Everyone. Here are the pics and video of our display this year. We hand made everything. The theme went over really well with lots of people commenting that they wanted to go home and play Mario Bros.

Video 



Photos https://photos.app.goo.gl/ZJtuTmUBtAaeLuxBA


----------



## crewl1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Awesome setup! Bet the kids loved it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a blast from the past - really well done!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

very cool. It is hard to come up with a theme that everyone likes from young to old. I have done Lego for a few years and it works but need something new. This is pretty inventive.


----------



## OnZProwl (Apr 30, 2017)

That was an amazing job on this whole set-up. The characters were super realistic!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

This is too cool! Everything looks perfect


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your hard work paid off, this is great


----------

